# Undeniably cool Mac-inspired desk



## joltguy (Apr 15, 2005)

I was cruising through my RSS feeds this morning and found this desk via an article on The Apple Blog. It's called "MILK" and it looks like the designer did a fantastic job of capturing the Mac esthetic. I love it! :love2:


----------



## jhollington (Jan 29, 2007)

Very cool, but I'm almost afraid to find out the price....


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

I find that desk to be ugly and impractical.


----------



## Vexel (Jan 30, 2005)

HowEver said:


> I find that desk to be ugly and impractical.


I'm with him.


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

Ditto. Any number of desks are much better.


----------



## zarquon (May 24, 2005)

Me too.

And for any web designers out there - this is how not to present a product. load time for the flash file is too long, the load status indication (big xx% loaded) text is ugly and jumps lines as it changes. Just not a pleasant experience regardless of whether you like the desk or not (I didn't).

Z.


----------



## Jeepdude (Mar 3, 2005)

HowEver said:


> I find that desk to be ugly and impractical.


...close your mirror widget and look at the desk now...

tptptptp


----------



## rbrumble (May 21, 2005)

Well, these things are a matter of taste, but personally, I think this desk looks pretty awesome. That design style is very IKEA-like, and with IKEA, people either like it or hate it - there doesn't seem to be a gray area. I happen to be someone that likes that look, clean lines, lot's of integrated storage - even a place for my mini - this works for me.

I'm using an IKEA Jerker model desk now, and I'd trade it for Milk in a second.

Thanks for posting this link.


----------



## Bjornbro (Feb 19, 2000)

Jeepdude said:


> ...close your mirror widget and look at the desk now...
> 
> tptptptp


Funniest rebuttal, ever. :lmao: :lmao: :lmao:


----------



## Guest (Feb 17, 2007)

I didn't look at the desk very much to be honest, had a hard time getting past the site itself :/ When I finally did see the desk I found it was a let down.


----------



## jhollington (Jan 29, 2007)

To be fair, I _do_ think it's kind of cool, but it's not _that_ cool... 

I can't see buying one myself, but then again I don't think it would fit my style or decor. However, I can see it appealing to advertising/marketing/PR types (or "creatives" as Apple would call them  ), in the sort of neo-modern office spaces that one tends to encounter in those industries.


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

So name-calling (of people) is now acceptable?

Dude.



Jeepdude said:


> ...close your mirror widget and look at the desk now...
> 
> tptptptp


----------



## (( p g )) (Aug 17, 2002)

Classic example of a solution in search of a problem.

I'll pass.


----------



## Mississauga (Oct 27, 2001)

What? No one likes the aquarium built in?


----------



## cdnbacon (Feb 26, 2001)

Interesting design, but hardly ergonomic. Where do I put my keyboard and mouse? If on the tabletop, I can imagine throwing my back out eventually with poor posture position. The pillar in the middle under the table? I envision hitting my knees on it more times than I care to count! Metal? I bet it will hurt!

I'll stick to my Ikea Effecktiv table with T-Bar support, complete with articulating arm keyboard and mouse support! Practical, ergonomic, and tons of desktop space to be productive!


----------



## madtoban (May 31, 2006)

*Lactose intolerance*

Hey there,

I work for a major furniture manufacturer, here's my two cents.

1) Lots of cool storage ideas.
2) The central post is completely unpractical, you'd be banging your knees on it all the time. Love the raise or lowering capability-but honestly, after you set it once for yourself, when would you do it again.
3) Love the cable storage, too many desks don't have any thought for this aspect of working at all.
4) Does it come in espresso? 

MadToban


----------



## RawB8figure (Feb 24, 2005)

For the price of this desk you could have a custom one that size made. Maybe not with adjustable hieght but you can get the chair to do that. Its really not the innovating


----------



## joltguy (Apr 15, 2005)

Seems as though some of you are being quite critical of the coolness of this desk. Did you not read the thread title?? It specifically points out that the desk in question is *undeniably* cool. 

Seriously though, I guess it just doesn't appeal to some people. I am a fan of minimalist modern style so this is right up my alley. I dig the interesting approach it's taken to storage and cable managment. And besides all that, my MBP would look freakin' sweet sitting on it.


----------



## Macaholic (Jan 7, 2003)

JoltGuy? You are an incredibly good sport :clap: 

From a purely aesthetic basis, I think the table is kewl! Love the half-submerged fishbowl -- and who cares if there's only one teeny slot for papers?? 

(but, I probably wouldn't buy one)


----------



## joltguy (Apr 15, 2005)

Macaholic said:


> JoltGuy? You are an incredibly good sport :clap:
> 
> From a purely aesthetic basis, I think the table is kewl! Love the half-submerged fishbowl -- and who cares if there's only one teeny slot for papers??


Thanks Macaholic.  

I look at that teeny slot for papers and I think it'd help me decide what's *really* important to keep at my desk. It's a like a built-in Clutter Elimination System™.


----------

